# Ackie monitor shedding



## Ryan95 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi everyone
I've recently bought a juvenile ackie a couple of weeks ago and hes starting to shed, I've read a lot about them having issues with shedding and was wondering if use could ease my mind a bit or tell me if anything is wrong. He is the first monitor I've owned so I'm a bit worried about his shedding process.
Thankyou


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 5, 2020)

use https://imgbb.com/ to post images


----------



## Ryan95 (Jul 5, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> use https://imgbb.com/ to post images


Thankyou
[doublepost=1593918193,1593918123][/doublepost]






[doublepost=1593919653][/doublepost]


Ryan95 said:


> Thankyou


----------

